
The FDA Says That Hampton Creek Can't Call Its Product “Mayonnaise” - chapulin
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-25/mayo-isn-t-mayo-without-eggs-fda-warns-startup-backed-by-gates
======
justinlardinois
This isn't really news or specific to this product. The United States and many
other countries have specific legal definitions of common food items.

~~~
emp
True, however this all started with a complaint by Unilever, the maker of
Hellmann’s mayonnaise. They dropped their complaint when it was discovered
that their mayo did not meet the criteria either. Also according to Unilever,
""cholesterol free" modifier already signals to people the product is not
mayonnaise", which apparently should remove ambiguity that Just Mayo is not
real mayonnaise: [http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/hellmann-s-maker-left-with-
eg...](http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/hellmann-s-maker-left-with-egg-on-its-
face-after-lawsuit-backfires-1.2105475) A lot of BS attempting to stop a
company with great products disrupting the old guys.

------
jo6gwb
According to the Israel Health Ministry, Heinz Ketchup is tomato seasoning,
and not ketchup.
[http://www.haaretz.com/news/israel/1.671800](http://www.haaretz.com/news/israel/1.671800)

------
amalag
Sorry, vegenaise is already taken.

------
limeyx
Rename it as maayonnnaise ? haha

